# Wer von den Deutschen Prommis hat den schönsten und Größten Busen ???



## KimFisher66 (28 Okt. 2022)

Wer von den Deutschen Prommis hat den schönsten und Größten Busen ???

Ich Tippe auf Kati Witt !


----------



## ferdibier58 (28 Okt. 2022)

Danke für diese wichtige Frage die eigentlich jeder Forist aus dem Effeff beantworten könnte. 
Ich hoffe auf rege Beteiligung. 

Meine Meinung:
Bea Egli (wenn auch Schweizer Berge zählen) 😜😮😮. 

Ansonsten gibt es noch viele Kandidatinen aus verschiedenen Kategorien.


----------



## KimFisher66 (28 Okt. 2022)

Britt


----------



## KimFisher66 (28 Okt. 2022)

Marion Fedder


----------



## KimFisher66 (28 Okt. 2022)

Diana Schell

------- gelöscht (PB)


----------



## Trojanski (28 Okt. 2022)

KimFisher66 schrieb:


> Wer von den Deutschen Prommis hat den schönsten und Größten Busen ???
> 
> Ich Tippe auf Kati Witt !


Bin ganz bei dir😉


----------



## Trojanski (28 Okt. 2022)

Btw. Janine Habeck ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Frauenliebhaber (28 Okt. 2022)

TATJANA OHM vom Nachrichtensender WELT muss ihre Kleider und Pullover als Sonderanfertigung kaufen. Oben verstärkt, weil die Kleidungsstücke ab ihrer Busenfülle sonst zerreissen oder platzen.


----------



## John_CPC (28 Okt. 2022)

Trojanski schrieb:


> Btw. Janine Habeck ist auch nicht schlecht


Definitiv, zusammen mit Kati Witt wunderbare natürliche OOs 🔥
🤪 🤪 🤪


----------



## TNT (28 Okt. 2022)

Susanne Bormann 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Trojanski (28 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Susanne Bormann 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Trojanski (28 Okt. 2022)

Nagut....die Susanne nehmen wir auch noch mit


----------



## KimFisher66 (28 Okt. 2022)

Frauenliebhaber schrieb:


> TATJANA OHM vom Nachrichtensender WELT muss ihre Kleider und Pullover als Sonderanfertigung kaufen. Oben verstärkt, weil die Kleidungsstücke ab ihrer Busenfülle sonst zerreissen oder platzen.


Schade das es Kaum Bilder von Ihr gibt oder habt Ihr was schönes ?


----------



## Makak (29 Okt. 2022)

Ich sage: Kati vor Verona, Barbara und Britt! Und wie man sieht: Die MILF-League dominiert dieses Feld! 👏


----------



## ferdibier58 (30 Okt. 2022)

Susanne Bormann ist schon echt "top of the pops"  
😁 Y 😁

Aber auch TITTI-ana Ohm ist gut beobacht.
Bei den NewsLadies muss auch Gabi Becker genannt werden👍😜


----------



## KimFisher66 (31 Okt. 2022)

Kristina Bach


----------



## Hurlewutz (10 Nov. 2022)

KimFisher66 schrieb:


> Wer von den Deutschen Prommis hat den schönsten und Größten Busen ???
> Ich Tippe auf Kati Witt


Unsinn. Petra Berndt natürlich.


----------



## Martini Crosini (13 Nov. 2022)

Alexandra Neldel und auch Mareile Höppner haben schöne Brüste


----------



## feetie (14 Nov. 2022)

Alex Neldel... da bin ich dabei...
Die besten gemachten Brüste: Nina Bott


----------



## raw420 (18 Nov. 2022)

Ich werfe mal noch *Palina Rojinski* ins Spielfeld, man sollte sie bei so einer hochwichtigen und nicht zu unterschätzenden Fragestellung nicht vergessen


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

Verona Pooth


----------



## 307898X2 (26 Nov. 2022)

Petra Berndt hat die größten - Verona die best gemachten - und Kati Witt hatte die schönsten vor ihrer OP.


----------



## weeke2004 (26 Nov. 2022)

Ganz klar Petra Berndt


----------



## KimFisher66 (2 Dez. 2022)

Noch Fragen ?? 2 Überzeugende Argumente !


----------



## KimFisher66 (6 Dez. 2022)

Leider keine Deutsche, aber Busen wie Kati oder ? Denke mal so sehen sie auch aus ....


----------



## hobeka (23 Dez. 2022)

The one and only *PETRA BERNDT *natürlich


----------



## hobeka (23 Dez. 2022)

Nicole Kruse hat auch zwei schwergewichtige Argumente


----------



## hobeka (23 Dez. 2022)

Katrin Filzen


----------



## SuperfanXXL (27 Dez. 2022)

Die kleine Johanna Mross ist die absolute Tittenqueen Nr. 1 in Deutschland. ❤


----------



## Big*Ben (27 Dez. 2022)

Ich sag mal so, alle die, die keine Probleme haben ihn zu präsentieren 😁


----------

